# Faux Stone for Oven Vent Hoods



## SeanH (Feb 23, 2010)

Faux Stone  Tackles Overlooked <a href="http://www.weathered-stone.com/html/Gallery-View.php?project=Gallery21">Oven Vent Hoods[/url]  for a Quick Kitchen Update 
Oven vent hoods are reinvented with Weathered Stone®.

Oven Vent Hoods dont have to fade into the back ground any longer. Weathered Stone® the worlds first bendable stone   will make them pop with faux stone and take center stage in the kitchen. Forget about ripping out the existing oven vent hood, keep the one you have, and recover it with Weathered Stone®. Weathered Stone® is a faux stone and leather replica covering that will cover an existing solid interior surfaces. 

There is no other product on the market that will cover an existing oven vent hood. A quick kitchen makeover is not out of your reach. Just a simple update with Weathered Stone® on your oven vent hood will make a difference in the look of a kitchen. Remodeling    projects with Weathered Stone have an added bonus: keep the existing solid surfaces and recover them with Weathered Stone. Save money and help the environment. 

Remodeling a kitchen is a huge undertaking, but a simple and quick oven vent hood over haul with faux stone  is a quick fix that will make a difference in the space, said Sean Howard, President and Inventor of Weathered Stone®.

Weathered Stone® is produced on a canvas backing; the texture is primarily plaster, and has 15% additives for strength and durability. The product is then cut, cracked, and colored by hand. Weathered Stone has 22 standard colors, and custom colors are available. The product is manufactured in pre-cut sizes, and can easily be cut down to any size or shape. 






For more info visit Faux Stone Natural Stone Alternative Weathered Stone


----------

